

Leaked build file suggests HTC Scorpion uses 1.5GHz Snapdron, Android 2.2 - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/leaked-build-file-suggests-htc-scorpion-uses-1-5ghz-snapdron-android-2-2-20100210/

======
jsz0
The disparity between the low end and high end on Android devices is becoming
staggering. Several carriers still sell ~500Mhz Android devices (Verizon,
Sprint, T-Mobile) on 2 year contracts. So these devices will certainly be in
use for years to come. There's the _current gen_ devices at ~1Ghz on 2 year
contracts that will probably be around for the next 5 years. Now we have
1.5Ghz _next gen_ devices with a shelf life of more than 5 years in the hands
of consumers. So over the next 5 years it seems Android developers are going
to have to account for a radical variation in performance between mainstream
devices.

~~~
jonknee
No different from the iPhone--the original does quite a bit less
(GPS/Compass/3G/etc) with a much slower chip. Do consumers typically keep
smartphones in use for five years? That sounds astoundingly long. Considering
all the complaints over early termination fees, I doubt the average length is
much longer than two years.

~~~
jsz0
2 or 3 years sounds about right. It seems lots of people wait to upgrade not
wanting to get locked into another 2 year stint if there's a more appealing
phone coming out in the near future. Apple stopped selling the 2G iPhone in
2008 but you can goto the Sprint, T-Mobile or Verizon store and walk out with
a glorified G1 device today. Motorola and a few others actually have these
~600Mhz Qualcom based phones on their road maps for late 2010 releases so it
seems likely they will be around beyond 2012 in massive numbers. Probably as
"free with contract" options.

